# **Upgrades on the 850XP



## Southernmuddjunkie

So I have been trying tyo trade my 31's for a set of 32" backs for a while with no luck. I decided to keep them and got my hands on a Stateline Customs 3"/2.5" rake with arched lower front a-arms. I love this lift so far! Coming from a 2" superatv lift(which was a good lift) this is quit a change. Heres a few pics of before and after.

Before (superatv 2" lift):
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/307257_10150364123697470_728042469_8486906_359642549_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/385286_10150364123317470_728042469_8486905_1509740265_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/310114_10150364122977470_728042469_8486903_1374947040_n.jpg
After ( SLC 3"/2.5" rake):
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...86381_100003039941184_376912_1230683267_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...486404_100003039941184_376911_997377756_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...53103_100003039941184_376909_1908205745_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...86357_100003039941184_376913_1914400062_n.jpg


----------



## Derek rhodes

That looks pretty sweet


----------



## LackinFunds

Looks good bud!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thanks guys!


----------



## muddaholic 09

*dido* looks good


----------



## redneckrancher420

can someone say ground clearence???? lol looks good man


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks real good. If you ever start wanting 32s again holler at me, I have a set under the outty.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thanks guys and filthy will do man.


----------



## austinlord13

I have to say that is the nicest Polaris I've ever seen. Looks like its almost in perfect condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Looks good!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thanks guys and Austin I try and keep it looking as good as possible!


----------



## austinlord13

Oh I can tell. It looks great! I try to do the same with my truck and dirt bike. But my fourwheeler is just not worth it. It doesn't even run any more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

Looks good I would like to take it for a ride haha.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------

